# 2017 Cruze No DIC controls



## Dave VH (Jan 19, 2021)

My wife's 2017 Cruze has no controls on the turn signal lever for the Driver Information Center. I was wondering if anyone else has a similar model or if there's a different way to access the DIC.
Thanks!


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

That's it. Those 5 buttons.


----------



## Dave VH (Jan 19, 2021)

Will it? Thanks very much!


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

L and LS models use the turn signal stalk, LT and Premier have steering wheel buttons on the right spoke as pictured.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Why build it 2 different ways? That's not cost effective. 

Just like the motor. What's the reason for building the older motor and new motor?


----------

